
MIT researchers warn that deep learning is approaching computational limits - Xplor
https://venturebeat.com/2020/07/15/mit-researchers-warn-that-deep-learning-is-approaching-computational-limits/
======
oehtXRwMkIs
I'm desperately waiting for breakthroughs in hardware these days. Imagine the
equivalent of AlexNet for NLP for example where something like GPT-3 can run
on a laptop. Not only do I hope for Moore's law to somehow continue but also
for battery tech to have its breakthrough. We've had lithium-ion for so long
now with no further improvements.

Although I'm sure people will figure out how to slow down and drain the
batteries of such devices with Electron 2: Electron Boogaloo, software
breakthroughs tend to follow hardware breakthroughs and I hope to see some big
ones in my lifetime.

~~~
delfinom
Lithium batteries have constantly been improving. It's just the changes aren't
marketed by manufacturers like the next iPhone. It takes time to develop and
change mass production scale chemical goods.

